
RAIDCDN provides a demo project for use - lorrie
https://github.com/lorriexingfang/webRTC-CDN-raidcdn-sample
======
lorrie
RAID CDN uses web browser based P2P technology to break free from traditional
CDN infrastructures. Check it out for free CDN service for your website's
video contents.

